# New Adult Sip Acquisitions



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got my new sips. . . 2 Males and an extra female to add to the collection.

The femaleis absolutely Huge!! I love her massive size.






here are the new males


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice frogs Troy!! I'm super jealous!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Excellent frogs! Seeing all these sips lately really makes me want to buy a pair hahaha!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! They are my favorite tinc and I can't seem to hold on to any with my current pair so I figured I'd add another


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Go big girl what you gone do... Lol.... She is a fatty.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Great looking frogs! Sir Mix-a-Lot would approve!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Geez. Now I'm wanting some sips. My frog budget cannot handle this strain.
=p


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys...when I opened the box Kelis's song milk shake was playing like when you open a greeting card  ps she's currently courting my existing male


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats, Troy! They're beauties.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Glenn, I finally got that big GREEN female I was looking for


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Big? That girl is enormous! ! Looks great and congrats to you..


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in love....




RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Just got my new sips. . . 2 Males and an extra female to add to the collection.
> 
> The femaleis absolutely Huge!! I love her massive size.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

TheCoop said:


> Big? That girl is enormous! ! Looks great and congrats to you..


Thank you I've been searching for a sip like this for a very long time, GREEN , HUGE, and AWSOME spotting!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I'm in love....


Me too!! But apparently she's fallen for someone other than me


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

What line are they (sure you already said this)? Let me know when you have babies....



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Me too!! But apparently she's fallen for someone other than me
> View attachment 40786


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> What line are they (sure you already said this)? Let me know when you have babies....


I know my male is from Schwinn, and I believe the female is as well


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I wonder where Bill got his from...hmmm...



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I know my male is from Schwinn, and I believe the female is as well


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

My attempt at bumping this in hopes someone knows where Bill got his?


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Troy/Justin,

Bill's line is from Nabors, same as these. Troy your new frogs are from my original pair that I got from Nabors, same as your's Justin. 
The pic below is of my original pair, parents to your frogs Troy, grandparents to your frogs Justin.

Nick



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> My attempt at bumping this in hopes someone knows where Bill got his?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome thanks Nick!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh, those infamous Green Sips! I've seen that picture soo many times!! No wonder the frogs I just got are so pretty...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Nick, I'm curious when you got yours from Nabors (or from someone else). I've been talking to him about his original WC animals and trying to understand the line better. Just curious when that pair came your way and if it came direct from Patrick. I guess Patrick was breeding for the green coloration, trying to sideline the blues that popped out early in the process. Because blues (and then some odd blues), pop up in these later, I'm curious if your pair came from Nabors earlier when he first started working with them.



Nick said:


> Troy/Justin,
> 
> Bill's line is from Nabors, same as these. Troy your new frogs are from my original pair that I got from Nabors, same as your's Justin.
> The pic below is of my original pair, parents to your frogs Troy, grandparents to your frogs Justin.
> ...


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Nick, I'm curious when you got yours from Nabors (or from someone else). I've been talking to him about his original WC animals and trying to understand the line better. Just curious when that pair came your way and if it came direct from Patrick. I guess Patrick was breeding for the green coloration, trying to sideline the blues that popped out early in the process. Because blues (and then some odd blues), pop up in these later, I'm curious if your pair came from Nabors earlier when he first started working with them.


Justin,

I did get that pair directly from Patrick, i'm pretty sure I got them sometime in 08 or 09. I would get blue, yellow, and green from that pair. Mostly greens though.

Nick


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nick, You twisted my arm and made me come on here to clarify, for starters where did you get your info about my Sipps? And I am trying to jog my memory but I can't recall who you are. My sipps did not come from Patrck, but back in the day I did sell a pair to Patrick, thy were sibling to mine and did not look like mine, the female was a green, he male was bizarre black body with an Azure large reticulated pattern. Mine were from a friend of mine Mike Akana, I hope this helps, Troy, save me some juvies please. In the future, if someone needs to contact me try the private messaging on here, Bill


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> Nick, You twisted my arm and made me come on here to clarify, for starters where did you get your info about my Sipps? And I am trying to jog my memory but I can't recall who you are. My sipps did not come from Patrck, but back in the day I did sell a pair to Patrick, thy were sibling to mine and did not look like mine, the female was a green, he male was bizarre black body with an Azure large reticulated pattern. Mine were from a friend of mine Mike Akana, I hope this helps, Troy, save me some juvies please. In the future, if someone needs to contact me try the private messaging on here, Bill


Bill, I apologize if my info was incorrect. I had heard it through a friend that was communicating with you about green sips. Obviously there was a misunderstanding.

Nick


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I love how this is all being clarified with such a weird morph! Love it! Bill you got it, I will save some for you, the male pictures is one that you sent me personally and I think is gorgeous! And as far as I know the female is from yours as well


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Ever get any of the odd looking blues that Jessica had popping out? If so, any idea what they look like when they get older? 



Nick said:


> Justin,
> 
> I did get that pair directly from Patrick, i'm pretty sure I got them sometime in 08 or 09. I would get blue, yellow, and green from that pair. Mostly greens though.
> 
> Nick


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Ever get any of the odd looking blues that Jessica had popping out? If so, any idea what they look like when they get older?


Not directly from that pair, but some similiar looking ones from subsequent pairing of offspring. As adults they got more pattern and retained a very dark blue coloring. Very much like "Koetari/Kutari".


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Nick! Can't wait to see the color develop while they are older. 



Nick said:


> Not directly from that pair, but some similiar looking ones from subsequent pairing of offspring. As adults they got more pattern and retained a very dark blue coloring. Very much like "Koetari/Kutari".


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nick said:


> Bill, I apologize if my info was incorrect. I had heard it through a friend that was communicating with you about green sips. Obviously there was a misunderstanding.
> 
> Nick


Nick not a problem. Have we spoke before, just curious ?Troy, I still have my original female, she is still courting any one she has contact with, do you have another mail?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> Nick not a problem. Have we spoke before, just curious ?Troy, I still have my original female, she is still courting any one she has contact with, do you have another mail?


Yeah Bill I have 2 males with a blue female I got from Finely.... One of them is younger and not proven yet, but the other has been breeding with the new female I just received, and the precious owner told me the female was very forceful and kinda abused him, very nice looking blue as well, but looks like both of his front wrist area has issues, both wrists are bent and not straight. Doesn't seem to hinder the frogs movement though


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Previous not precious lol, while she may be precious at the same time, I meant to say previous haha


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Nick said:


> Not directly from that pair, but some similiar looking ones from subsequent pairing of offspring. As adults they got more pattern and retained a very dark blue coloring. Very much like "Koetari/Kutari".


So I mean if green sips throw koetari/kutari isn't it safe to say that koetari are just a trait that sip offspring had and now we're putting it in its own morph or even more so line breeding ??


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Koetari isn't a color morph, but a locale that is a certain color, no? Otherwise wouldn't we see sip coloration come out of koetari occasionally? I think he is saying that some of the blue babies thrown from sips grow up similar to koetari in coloration. 



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> So I mean if green sips throw koetari/kutari isn't it safe to say that koetari are just a trait that sip offspring had and now we're putting it in its own morph or even more so line breeding ??


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah true, I guess I just find it interesting that both Sipaliwini river and kutari river locale are so close to eachorher, both throw offspring that represent each other....


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know if a single statement about the look of some of the sip offspring is enough to suggest that. With that, of course localities close to each other would have some recent gene flow and may be similar in many aspects.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Yeah true, I guess I just find it interesting that both Sipaliwini river and kutari river locale are so close to eachorher, both throw offspring that represent each other....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well after 4 bad clutched I think they've figured it out.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great Troy!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

They look great! I'm currently raising a green sip tadpole myself.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

cowboy232350 said:


> Looks great Troy!


Yeah this last clutch looks perfect so in hoping for the best, and I'm lookin forward to see their offspring


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

jrodkinsey said:


> They look great! I'm currently raising a green sip tadpole myself.


Thanks! Where did you get the green sip tadpole from?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Koetari isn't a color morph, but a locale that is a certain color, no? Otherwise wouldn't we see sip coloration come out of koetari occasionally? I think he is saying that some of the blue babies thrown from sips grow up similar to koetari in coloration.


I forgot to quote this a while back, but Justin to my understanding there are frogs labeled and sold as koetari that are very green and looks just like green sips. I know zach has both forms of koetari.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks! Where did you get the green sip tadpole from?


dartfrogconnection had some for sale a couple weeks back


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

jrodkinsey said:


> dartfrogconnection had some for sale a couple weeks back


I see, I had a feeling that's who it was from, keep us updated on the progress


----------

